# 7100/7200 - 1.26P Software Release Notes and Discussion



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

From Dish, for the DBSTalk (and other) users, release notes for software version 1.26P for the 7100/7200 receivers:

The 126P was released with a minor change from 125P to fix audio/video issues associated with the card exchange. There were problems with black screens, audio/video break-up on some (not all) 7100/7200s after exchanging to the yellow card from the blue card.


----------



## stonecold (Feb 20, 2004)

I am still noticing some quirks with the 7x00s 1.26 has relive one problem and caused other (unconfirmed)


----------



## Evil Capserian (Jul 28, 2003)

Hey stone cold, I heard you drank a cup of hot coffee and became warm hot. :lol:


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

126 fixed all my 7200's audio/video anomalies, including blackouts. Everything seems normal.

Thanks, Dish tech guys.


----------

